# Mom Life



## CherylL (Apr 5, 2022)

A composite I made for my daughter




Mom Life by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## terri (Apr 5, 2022)

The juggling act!       Great job and fun image!


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 5, 2022)

Nice shot.....


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 5, 2022)

So that's what you were up to. Very creative


----------



## Robshoots (Apr 5, 2022)

Nicely done.  I'm sure your daughter enjoyed it.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 6, 2022)

terri said:


> The juggling act!       Great job and fun image!


She juggles much more!  I asked which items she wanted included.



Jeff15 said:


> Nice shot.....


Thanks Jeff!



smoke665 said:


> So that's what you were up to. Very creative



Thanks Bill!  Yes up to throwing around the grands.



Robshoots said:


> Nicely done.  I'm sure your daughter enjoyed it.



Thank you!  She loved the concept and the image.  Her mom friends liked it too.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 6, 2022)

CherylL said:


> Thanks Bill! Yes up to throwing around the grands.



Saw your set on FB the other day.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 6, 2022)

Nicely done!


----------



## CherylL (Apr 8, 2022)

smoke665 said:


> Saw your set on FB the other day.


The other photos were just for fun.  The younger grands were in a posing mood.



jeffashman said:


> Nicely done!


Thank you Jeff!


----------



## slat (Apr 10, 2022)

Nice fun image.


----------



## reyshm (Apr 11, 2022)

Really cute!!


----------



## CherylL (Apr 12, 2022)

slat said:


> Nice fun image.


Thank you!



reyshm said:


> Really cute!!


Thank you!

I'm happy daughter and the grands will pose for my composites.


----------



## cgw (Apr 12, 2022)

CherylL said:


> A composite I made for my daughter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheer up. It gets worse!


----------



## Winona (Apr 24, 2022)

Great!


----------



## CherylL (Apr 25, 2022)

Winona said:


> Great!


Thanks Winona!


----------

